# Lyft In-app Tips



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

Has anyone here ever received in-app tips a day, week or month later on the Lyft app? With Uber, tips can and will show up later; however, I don't ever recall seeing this happen on Lyft. Is there a time limit on the passenger side of the app that prevents them from tipping after a certain period of time? It sure would be nice seeing...


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I can tell you as a driver who occasionally takes a Lyft ride that the app seems to offer no post-trip option to tip the driver.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

We can definitely get tips after the fact with lyft. Idk how, I've never actually taken a lyft ride as a passenger myself. But I keep track of my earnings separately on a spreadsheet, and often see numbers change days later on both Uber and lyft.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Timbrr said:


> But I keep track of my earnings separately on a spreadsheet, and often see numbers change days later on both Uber and lyft.


Off topic, but may I ask how you source your data to fill in the spreadsheet? I just tried to record the details of my earnings in a spreadsheet for the first time a couple of weeks ago, and found it a bit cumbersome. Uber has a downloadable file in CSV format, which is great, but does not have all the trip values. I used the CSV file as a template and added columns to fill in the balance of the data. Lyft offered even less.

Would love to hear if someone who has done this a bunch how optimimally you've been able to automate the process.

thanx


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Off topic, but may I ask how you source your data to fill in the spreadsheet? I just tried to record the details of my earnings in a spreadsheet for the first time a couple of weeks ago, and found it a bit cumbersome. Uber has a downloadable file in CSV format, which is great, but does not have all the trip values. I used the CSV file as a template and added columns to fill in the balance of the data. Lyft offered even less.
> 
> Would love to hear if someone who has done this a bunch how optimimally you've been able to automate the process.
> 
> thanx


I'd be happy to show you mine, but I'm on my way to the beach right now! I'll post back later tonight.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

For me , most in/app tips usually show up within 2 minutes of the drop-off . Maybe one or two trickle in later that evening. Once 24 hrs rolls by , the chance of a tip drops by 99%. . I’ve seen it but it’s rare .

It bugs me that people don’t just handle that immediately. Do they come back to the restaurant a week later to tip the waitress? I see them get out and do SOMETHING with their phone. I’m assuming it’s logging off the app.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> For me , most in/app tips usually show up within 2 minutes of the drop-off . Maybe one or two trickle in later that evening. Once 24 hrs rolls by , the chance of a tip drops by 99%. . I've seen it but it's rare .
> 
> It bugs me that people don't just handle that immediately. Do they come back to the restaurant a week later to tip the waitress? I see them get out and do SOMETHING with their phone. I'm assuming it's logging off the app.


I mostly leave a tip within 5 minutes or right then and there.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

ng4ever said:


> I mostly leave a tip within 5 minutes or right then and there.


I like you already ?


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I like you already ?


Thanks.

Some people say it is impossible to have a 5 star rating but I do on Lyft. Uber it is 4.92 but no one is perfect.

Reason for the 4.92 on Uber is because when first using them they didn't offer a in tip option in the app. Though one time I did with Uber left the driver a tip with Swipe sense Uber, at the time, didn't have in app tipping but not all drivers have that


----------

